# 5. Taunusumrundung auf dem Naturpark Rundweg



## darkdesigner (2. August 2007)

5. Taunusumrundung am Sa., 11. August 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ein paar nimmersatte MountainbikerInnen wollen am Samstag, den 11.8.2005, zum fünften mal zur ultimativsten Mtb-Tour unserer Region aufbrechen: an einem Tag rund um den Naturpark Hochtaunus. Das heißt 150 km mit 2800 Hm! Wer sich uns anschließen möchte ist herzlich willkommen! Aber Vorsicht, das wird eine harte Nuss. Vorletztes Jahr haben wir elf Stunden gebraucht und davon 8 ½ Stunden netto im Sattel gesessen. Dafür gibt's aber ein unvergessliches Landschaftserlebnis. 

Eckpunkte der Tour sind: Kronberg, Saalburg, Lochmühle, Kapersburg, Ziegenhain, Hausberg, Wetzlar, Braunfels, Weilburg, Weilrod, Treisberg, Rotes Kreuz, Fuchstanz, Kronberg

Keine Verpflegungsstellen (außer Pennymarkt in Wetzlar ), keine Markierung, keine Absperrungen, kein Rennen, keine Kosten, keine Anmeldung, kein gar nix; 
JUST THE PURE SPIRIT OF MOUNTAINBIKING!

Start ist um 7:30 Uhr am Gelände des MTV Kronberg (Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg/Schönberg). Rückkehr nicht vor 18:30 Uhr. Es ist KEINE Veranstaltung des MTV Kronberg!!!

Wer sich schon mal einstimmen will, kann sich den Bericht vom vorletzten Jahr anschauen:
Bericht von 2005

Entspanntes Mountainbiking im Taunus und anderswo-
mit der ESK Sektion Rhein/Main

Kleingedrucktes:
- eine Tagestour des ESK Sektion R/M
- Gäste sind herzlichst willkommen (Klappspaten nicht vergessen)
- Jeder fährt auf eigenes Risiko;
- 80 % Forstautobahnen (Ihr werdet froh darüber sein....);
- Sportlernahrung wird - ausnahmsweise - empfohlen (Powerbar, Gatorade etc.);
- ruhiges, gleichmäßiges aber zügiges Tempo;
- Nur zu empfehlen für BikerInnen, die dieses Jahr schon mal über 100 km Mtb an einem Tag gefahren sind;
- Vorzeitiges Aussteigen zwischen Wetzlar und Weilburg mit der Bahn möglich (über Gießen, Ffm Hbf), hinter Weilburg Rückfahrt mit Weiltalbus bis Oberursel/Hohemark möglich;
- Es wird davon ausgegangen, dass *jeder Mitfahrer autark ist* (tadelloses Mtb, Verpflegung, Werkzeug, etc.); "Nachtanken" von Verpflegung zwischendurch möglich im Pennymarkt Wetzlar
- wir folgen den Trail Rules der DIMB
- Bei Regen fällt's aus (obs regnet entscheide ich am 11.08. gegen 600 nach aktueller Lage des Niederschlagradars)


----------



## Der Kronberger (5. August 2007)

Guude Schwarzmaler,

wenn nix dazwischen kommt "binischdebei" !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdesigner (6. August 2007)

Wegen diverser Beschwerden wird die Startzeit auf *800* verlegt. Allerdings ist um 805 dann wirklich und tatsächlich Abfahrt, ohne Pardon!


----------



## Der Kronberger (6. August 2007)

neee oder ... ??
was sind 30' länger Schlafen auf'm Bett gegen insgesamt ca. 600' Genuss auf'm Bike?


----------



## darkdesigner (7. August 2007)

Wenn sich langsam die Sonne am Horizont beginnt zu senken, und der Feldberg noch in weiter Ferne liegt, ja dann werden sie sich die halbe Stunde zurück wünschen...


----------



## yo gomez (10. August 2007)

...nur fürs Protokoll: ich war es nicht!


----------



## darkdesigner (12. August 2007)

Fürs Protokoll die Kurzversion der Ereignisse:


 Start erst um 830 wegen eines Verschlafers... 
 Super Wetter, kein Tropfen von oben und spätestens gegen Mittag wurde es richtig warm in der Sonne
 1100 Hausbergpause
 1300 Wetzlar Pennypause
 1545 Weilburg: Fahren an der Lahn fällt aus - HOCHWASSER - ca. 150cm steht das Wasser auf dem Radweg, Ersatzweise wird die Lahnhöhenstraße genommen
 Irgendwann wird Rod a.d. Weil erreicht, statt Weiltalweg nehmen wir den Höhenweg, dafür wird Altweilnau ausgelassen (Zeitnot)
 Bei einem der fünf Teilnehmer schwinden die Kräfte zusehens, der Klappspaten wird mehrfach in Erwägung gezogen
 Nach Treisberg müssen alle hoch, der Weg ist fahrbar wie noch nie, dank der Niederschläge der vergangenen Tage, sind alle losen Steine weggespült
 1900 Treisbergpause
 Der Taunuskammweg in Richtung Rotes Kreuz ist z.T. durch Waldarbeiter-Fahrzeuge auf Autobahnbreite mutiert
 Komischerweise schon seit der Landsteiner Mühle, bzw. Rod a.d. Weil keine Ausschilderung mehr als Naturparkrundweg, hat es da eine Streckenänderung gegeben? Dafür begleitet uns jetzt das Schinderhannessymbol
 Ab dem Roten Kreuz rollt es die letzten Meter ganz gut in Richtung Fuchstanz
 2000 Fuchstanz - Gruppenfoto, die Gruppe trennt sich
 2105 Frankfurt

163,5km und 2930 Höhenmeter liegen hinter uns, reine Fahrzeit lag bei 9h30min

Danke an die vier Mitstreiter, Traumwetter, kein Defekt, kein Sturz, ein herrlicher Tag!!!


----------



## darkdesigner (13. August 2007)




----------



## Torpedo64 (13. August 2007)

Muss ja eine super Tour sein, die ich auch gerne einmal fahren würde. Gibt es noch einen weiteren Termin? 
Falls nicht, gibt es einen etwas genaueren Streckenplan zum Nachfahren?


----------



## darkdesigner (13. August 2007)

Wegbeschreibung: Einfach dem Symbol des Naturpark Hochtaunus Rundweg folgen. 

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke...

Pause in Wetzlar




Marktplatz in Braunfels




Postkartenmotiv hinter Braunfels, Blick zurück auf die Burg




Der Weg an der Lahn ist in Weilburg versperrt - Naturgewalten im Sommer 2007




Nochmal das "friedliche" Hochwasser




Blick über die Höhen des Hintertaunus, irgendwo dahinten ist der Feldberg




Erschöpft am Fuchstanz, jetzt gehts nur noch bergab...


----------



## Torpedo64 (13. August 2007)

darkdesigner schrieb:


> Wegbeschreibung: Einfach dem Symbol des Naturpark Hochtaunus Rundweg folgen.


 
Hmmm, wie findet man das Symbol, wenn der Weg nicht genau bekannt ist? Ist das an jeder Ecke zu finden? 
Falls die Tour irgendwann einmal wiederholt werden sollte, und das in 'Marathontempo', wäre ich gerne dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo gomez (13. August 2007)

Die Tour war wie immer ein absoluter Traum!
Nächstes Jahr dann wieder zur alter Startzeit,  

...dafür dann ja vielleicht mit echter Mittags-Einkehr - den Vorschlag fand ich nicht so schlecht.  


Und wie der Touraufruf vermuten läßt findet diese Tour jährlich statt. Also einfach selber fahren, oder nächstes Jahr rechtzeitig in Kronberg einfinden...


----------



## rob (14. August 2007)

wiedermal darkdesignertypisch ein hammerding. bei kilometer 140 wär ich ja gern mit eingestiegen ;] und yo, haste auch wieder ordentlich die zähne zusammengebissen, sauber!
schickes ding. hoffentlich packen wir es nochmal mit ner gemeinsamen ausfahrt.

grüße, rob


----------



## Zzyrc (14. August 2007)

Moin,

cool wars! Nochmal besten Dank an darkdesigner fürs guiden, und nächstes Jahr wieder!

Stefan


----------



## lahnbiker (26. August 2007)

darkdesigner schrieb:


> Fürs Protokoll die Kurzversion der Ereignisse:
> 
> 
> Komischerweise schon seit der Landsteiner Mühle, bzw. Rod a.d. Weil keine Ausschilderung mehr als Naturparkrundweg, hat es da eine Streckenänderung gegeben? Dafür begleitet uns jetzt das Schinderhannessymbol



Laut meiner Karte (Topographische Freizeitkarte TS Ost) soll der Naturparkrundweg ab 2007 in Schinderhannesweg umbenannt werden. Wahrscheinlich habt ihr schon die neuen Schilder vor Euch gehabt.


Hoffe, daß ich nächsten Monat auch noch einmal meinen zweiten Versuch der Tour starten kann. Der erste Versuch im Mai ist leider schmählich im Dauerregen mit Unterzuckerung gescheitert.

Fahrt Ihr Eure Taunusumrundung genau auf der ausgeschilderten Strecke oder habt Ihr ein paar Ecken dabei geglättet (z.B. Weilburg, gleich auf den Lahnradweg anstatt noch den Pfad am anderen Lahnufer abzufahren)? 

Gruß mykel


----------



## darkdesigner (28. August 2007)

Das mit der neuen Beschilderung ist korrekt, zwischen Rod an der Weil und Feldberg/Saalburg scheinen die Schilder bereits getauscht zu sein. 

Wir haben etwas geglättet, in Wetzlar nicht durch díe Stadt, sondern am Waldrand runter. In Weilburg sind wir ebenfalls direkt an die Lahn, wegen des Hochwassers mußten wir dann aber auf den Lahnhöhenweg (Straße) ausweichen. Das war dann statt flach, schön wellig. Und am Roten Kreuz sind wir nicht mehr rauf aufs Plateau, sondern über den Fuchstanz runter nach Kronberg zu Start und Ziel. Letztendlich würde ich die kompletten Höhenmeter auf knapp 3200 schätzen. Wenn Du die Tour noch im September fahren willst, denk ans Tageslicht... Alleine auf jeden Fall ein hartes Unternehmen, moralisch darfst Du Dir kein Tief erlauben und das kommt sicher irgendwann. Gegen den Hungerast einfach den Rucksack mit allerlei packen, belegte Brote/Brötchen, Riegel, Gels und für den Notfall 1-2 Dosen Redbull, Tafel Schokolade. Alle zwei Stunden solltest Du Dich zu einer 15 Stunde Pause zwingen und was Essen. Trinken natürlich auch nicht vergessen, ist ja klar. 

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß, ich werde diese Runde erst im nächsten August wieder fahren,
dd


----------



## Erdi01 (28. August 2007)

*@[email protected]* sage mal gibt's von der Runde GPS-Daten, die man haben könnte. Würd gern mal schauen was sich draus machen lässt ...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (28. August 2007)

@lahnbiker:

Falls Interesse besteht...ich würde mitfahren


----------



## darkdesigner (29. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* sage mal gibt's von der Runde GPS-Daten, die man haben könnte. Würd gern mal schauen was sich draus machen lässt ...
> 
> Gruß



Wozu GPS-Daten? Planst Du einen Raketenangriff? 

Ich empfehle die Topographische Freizeitkarte Taunus Ost, 1:50000, erhältlich bei Landkarten Schwarz oder im Dubenhugel. Da ist der komplette Weg markiert und an den Bäumen hängen auch Schilder. Sorry, bin Geograph und Kartenfetischist, GPS ist der Tod für einen echten Geographen...  

Im Ernst, ist doch so viel schöner, bei guter Karteninterpretation findet man das ein oder andere Schmankerl auch abseits der Route. KEIN GPS - Rettet die Landkarte!!! Schließlich sind wir nicht in Sibierien, verirren und verhungern wird niemand im Taunus...

Aber Du kannst ja ab nächsten Montag mal die neue Chefin vom Naturpark Hochtaunus anfragen, ob sie welche hat. Vielleicht hast Du Glück?!

Übrigens, die Gasexplosion gestern bei Weinbach-Gräveneck ereignete sich direkt am Lahnradweg. So wie die Schienen und der Wald an der Stelle aussahen, fürchte ich auch um den Radweg...


----------



## sipemue (29. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

würde die Tour auch mal gerne Nachfahren, jedoch als lange Feierabend- und Nightbikerunde.
Stelle mir als Start den frühen Nachmittag z.B. 16:00 Uhr an der Hohenmark vor.  Rückkehr dann eben irgendwann nachts. 

Gibt es noch Leute die auch auf sowas Lust hätten?


----------



## Erdi01 (29. August 2007)

*@[email protected]* Schade, ich bin halt von der faulen Sorte und fahr einfach dem Trak nach. Könnt aber notfalls auch Karten lesen, falls der Foretrex mal schlapp macht  

*@[email protected]* Ja ne is klar, kleine Feierabendrunde  Aber nur so kennen wir Dich


----------



## Google (29. August 2007)

...und das Schlimme an der Sache ist, dass er das auch noch ernst meint.... 

und das frustrierende an der Sache ist, dass er das dann auch macht und kann


----------



## sipemue (30. August 2007)

nunja, nur weil man die Runde eben erst um 16 Uhr beginnt und nicht gleich morgens, wird die Runde deswegen nicht gleich schwerer, bzw. deswegen wird man nicht gleich zum stärkeren Biker.
Wird höchstens "anders interessant" wenn man die meisten KM im Schein der Laterne fährt und eben dann erst irgendwann kurz vor Mitternacht und vielleicht 4 Uhr morgens ankommt. Die richtig große Herausforderung ist dann erst wenige Std. später, wenn man nur mit einer Mütze voll Schlaf zur Arbeit muss  

Könnte mir jemand die genaue Strecke mal auf der o.g. Karte zeigen? Für Nachts wäre es dann aber sinnvoll dennoch mit GPS bewaffnet los zu ziehen. Schnell ist mal ein Schildchen übersehen und Nachts im Wald + neue Gegend ist die Orientierung ja auch nicht so enfach.

Also: Wer kommt nun mit    ??
Lampe + Akku mit Strom für die ganze Nacht könnte ich ausleihen (solange ich die Lupine Wilma noch nicht verkauft habe oder an meine Freundin verschenkt habe). 

Grüße,
Simon ... der gerade sich mal für mehr als 3 Std. in fremden nächtlichen Wäldern verfahren hat und dann via Landstraße den Heimweg zum Schluss gesucht hat.


----------



## darkdesigner (30. August 2007)

Oh manno, Simon, mußt Du gleich wieder überteiben?! Nenn es doch einfach Sonnenaufgangstour...  

Aber ich hab da noch ne Idee, so locker 300km... (RR) Da ich aber nur mit Tageslicht fahre, wird es eng im September.


ps: Auf der Karte (alte Auflagen) dem Naturpark Hochtaunus-Symbol (in schwarz-weiß) mit dem Finger folgen, bei der neuen Auflage eventuell schon dem Schinderhannes-Logo (ist so'n Hotzenblotz mit Flinte auf der Schulter). Wobei so aktualisiert ist die Truppe vom Landesvermessungsamt nicht... Von Dir aus ein guter Einstieg ist die Brücke an der Saalburg, Rotlaufweg hoch und einfach geradeaus runter zur Lochmühle. Die Schilder sind tatsächlich schon teilweise gut ausgeblichen, bzw. kaputt, aber mit GPS kann ich wirklich nicht dienen. Kenn die Strecke zwar schon ziemlich gut, aber trotzdem ist manchmal ne Karte kurz von Nöten. Jetzt ein paar Wochen nach der Tour würde ich es sicher finden, aber nachts - ne kein Bock. ;-)


----------



## Torpedo64 (30. August 2007)

@sipemue:

Meine Lampe hält wahrscheinlich nicht sooo lange, aber wenn du noch etwas Gescheites hast....wann geht's los?


----------



## sipemue (30. August 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> @sipemue:
> 
> Meine Lampe hält wahrscheinlich nicht sooo lange, aber wenn du noch etwas Gescheites hast....wann geht's los?



SUPER, dass es noch andere abenteuerlustige Biker gibt  

Also ich schlage mal den 13.9. - 16:00 Uhr vor. Zwar noch etwas hin, aber nächste Woche bekomme ich es zeitlich nicht geregelt. Lampe dürfte kein Problem sein: Selbst falls ich bis dahin die Wilma verkauft haben sollte, kenne ich noch zwei Leuts die sicherlich gegen einen Schoppen ihre Lupine Laterne ausleihen würden. Akkus hätte ich genug.

Was ich allerdings noch nicht besitze ist ein GPS


----------



## Torpedo64 (30. August 2007)

sipemue schrieb:


> SUPER, dass es noch andere abenteuerlustige Biker gibt
> 
> Also ich schlage mal den 13.9. - 16:00 Uhr vor. Zwar noch etwas hin, aber nächste Woche bekomme ich es zeitlich nicht geregelt. Lampe dürfte kein Problem sein: Selbst falls ich bis dahin die Wilma verkauft haben sollte, kenne ich noch zwei Leuts die sicherlich gegen einen Schoppen ihre Lupine Laterne ausleihen würden. Akkus hätte ich genug.
> 
> Was ich allerdings noch nicht besitze ist ein GPS


 
Stolzer Besitzer eines GPS bin ich leider auch noch nicht, was sich aber Ende des Jahres ändern wird... 

Datum und Uhrzeit klingen gut. Der Treffpunkt ab Hohemark wäre angenehm, kann aber auch woanders sein. 

Die genaue Wegbeschreibung müsste allerdings noch ergründet werden und nötigenfalls die Karten besorgt werden. Ein Treffen vor der Fahrt wäre vielleicht angebracht, um die Details genau zu klären.

Voraussetzung für die Fahrt ist es, dass es an dem Tag nicht regnet und der Wald nicht gerade im Matsch steht.

So, alles Weitere besser per PM  

Gruss,
Torpedo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdesigner (30. August 2007)

Ihr braucht nur eine Karte, die Topographische Freizeitkarte: Taunus östlicher Teil, Maßstab 1:50000. 

Vielleicht noch ein paar Tips:

- Zwischen Cleeberg und Volpertshausen kreuzt ihr die K363, der Weg ist linker Hand parallel, spart euch das und biegt einfach links auf die Straße - der Weg ist mit vielen quer liegenden Kyrillopfern gespickt, lohnt nicht die 500m
- Hinter Volpertshausen wird mitten im Feld eine breite Straße oder Gastrasse gebaut, also nicht wundern wenn der Weg plötzlich "weg" ist und ein großes Loch vor euch ist
- Nach Hirschhausen bleibt auf der K412 bis zur Kreuzung mit der B456, wenn ihr auf der Originalroute bleiben wollt -> links etwa 50m auf der B456 und dann ins Dickicht rechts rein in den Wald, der Weg ist nicht leicht zu finden. Andernfalls fahrt einfach über die B456 drüber, also geradeaus die K422 runter nach Kubach. In Kubach nach der Kirche halblinks/gerade aus in Richtung "Berghof". Ist wirklich die bessere Alternative...
- Falls kein Hochwasser an der Lahn sein sollte und der Weg von der Gasexplosion weggesprengt wurde, kommen jetzt die einzig wirklich flachen KM entlang der Lahn bis Aumenau
- Von Aumenau bis Langhecke einfach auf der Straße bleiben (L3063), wieder viele umgefallene Bäume und sinnlose Wegführung im Wald, nach dem Dorf gehts eh noch weiter auf der Landstraße bis zum rechtsknick in den Wald (schöner Anstieg, einfach geradeaus)
- Den (ebenfalls sinnlosen) Anstieg nach Altweilnau solltet ihr dafür keinesfalls auslassen, jedoch für die Abfahrt empfehle ich eindringlich die Straße in Richtung Schmitten/Lahnsteiler Mühle. Der Trail weiter im Wald ist selbst im hellen sehr schwierig zu fahren und zu finden. Er ist im oberen Teil brutal steil einfach den Hang runter mitten im Wald (Bäume quer). Im unteren Teil dann durch mannshohe Brenesseln und Brombeeren, ohne überhaupt zu sehen wo es überhaupt an der Felswand runter geht. 
- Wenn ihr an der Landsteiner Mühle seid, kommt nun der Hammer. Nach der Mühle links in den Wald und einfach diretissima den Hang hoch nach Treisberg. Der Brunnen sprudelt hoffentlich auch nachts...

Also, auch wenn ich absolut davon überzeugt bin, das ohne Streckenkenntnisse eine Befahrung unmöglich ist - wünsche ich euch viel GLÜCK!!!

ps: nochwas, mehrmals ändert der Rundweg abrupt seine Richtung, ohne das man es erwartet oder der Hauptweg es auch nur vermuten lassen würde... Damit meine ich auch schnelle Abfahrten, an denen man rasch viele Höhenmeter zuviel verliert ohne es überhaupt zu merken.


----------



## sipemue (30. August 2007)

@Darkdesigner: Merci 1000mal für die weitere Beschreibung und Tipps  
Hast du vielleicht so gar noch eine Idee, wo 24h Tankstellen in der nähe der STrecke sind? Nur so für den Fall der Fälle ...

Nun werde ich mal schauen, ob es hier vielleicht jmd. gibt, der uns sein GPS ausleihen könnte / würde. Somit könnte man im Vorfeld den Track auf einer Karte vom Landesvermessungsamt nehmen und einfach übertragen.

Ohne Karte und Streckenkenntnis erahne ich nämlich auch, dass man sonst mehrfach an den richtigen Abzweigungen vorbei schiesst ... 

Also der Aufruf: Hat jemand ein GPS und würde es für ein kleines Dankeschön verleihen?


----------



## darkdesigner (31. August 2007)

24h-Tanken sind in der Tat nicht wirklich reich gesäht. Denke mal in Wetzlar und in Weilburg werdet ihr fündig. Zur Orientierung, wir waren nach 4,5h in Wetzlar (sicher auch 4h drinn) und weiteren 1,5h in Weilburg - von Kronberg aus. D.h. von der Saalburg könnte man es mit Streckenkenntnis in 4h bis Wetzlar und 5-6h nach Weilburg schaffen. Dann seid ihr tatsächlich in "menschenleerer" Gegend... Gasthöfe könnten bis max. 1uhr auf haben und damit auch nur bedingt hilfreich sein. Gerade wenn am Ende die Kräfte, bzw. die Vorräte ausgehen. 

Habe schon überlegt mit dem Auto das Servicefahrzeug zu machen, allerdings was mach ich in den Standzeiten, im Auto erfrieren?!?  
Dann wäre es ja auch kein Abenteuer mehr, da müßt ihr schon alleine durch...


----------



## Torpedo64 (31. August 2007)

@darkdesigner:
Vielen Dank für die vielen Tips 

@sipemue:
Bei der Abendrunde müssen wir doch nicht unbedingt einkehren, wenn vor der Fahrt ausreichend vorgesorgt wird. Pinkelpausen sind ok, aber längere Pausen habe ich eigentlich nicht vor, da die Strecke ja nicht sooo lange ist, um neue Energie zu tanken  

Länger als 8 Stunden wollte ich eigentlich nicht fahren, weil ich spätestens um 01:00 in der Falle liegen will


----------



## Torpedo64 (31. August 2007)

Ich habe mal im Groben versucht, die Route nachzuvollziehen. Natürlich kann danach nicht gefahren werden.

Route

Falls aber jemand Lust und Laune hat, könnte er die Route korrigieren, die als Anhaltspunkt für das später zu verwendete Kartenmaterial benutzt werden könnte.

Danke schon mal im voraus  

Gruss,
Torpedo


----------



## sipemue (31. August 2007)

Um die Versorgung mache ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen: Genug Riegel und belegte Brötchen passen leicht in den Rucksack. Und Wasser kann man zur Not ja auch an einem Friedhof (Trinkwasserleitung gibts dort ja immer - Nach 24 Uhr hat es aber sicherlich dort einen ganz besonderen Flair) nachfüllen + ein bissi Magnesiumpulver oder ähnliches dazuschütten. 

Und falls die Orientierung komplett futsch sein sollte oder das Wetter nicht mitspielen sollte, dann kann man zur Not ja immer noch via Landstrasse den Rückweg eintreten ...

Wird sicherlich eine geile Aktion!


----------



## darkdesigner (31. August 2007)

Die gezeichnete Route trifft es nicht, viel zu weit westlich liegen Deine Wege. 
Also nochmal die Eckpunkte, angenommen Start ist die Saalburg:

- Saalburg
- Lochmühle
- entlang des Limesweg/ Zaun Munitionsdepot
- Gaulskopf / Römerturm
- Abfahrt nach Ziegenberg
- Querung der B275 Usatal
- Straße nach Wiesenthal
- Trail im Wiesenthal bis Kreisjugendheim Hubertus
- Zickzack durchs Gelände
- Hausberg (schöne Bergwertung)
- wieder viele Abzweige, Querung der L3053
- Gemeinde Cleeberg / Ortsdurchfahrt
- Querung der K363
- Gemeinde Volpertshausen / Ortsdurchfahrt
- nochmal beißen, bevor es runter nach Wetzlar geht
- Wetzlar
- Gasthaus Magdalenenhausen, liegt an altem Militärgelände
- Braunfels, sehr schöne Bergwertung bis Marktplatz
- knalle Abfahrt auf Asphalt, gleich wieder Gegensanstieg
- Hirschhausen (ab da auf Straße bleiben)
- Kubach
- in Kubach nach Kirche halblinks in Ri Berghof halten
- Abfahrt an die Lahn in Weilburg
- Weilburg
- Lahnradweg bis Aumenau
- Aumenau
- Landstraße bis hinter Langhecke
- rechts ab, Schotterweg im Wald, langer geradeaus Anstieg
- Wolfenhausen
- irgendwo da steht ihr plötzlich an einem T-Stück, so schein es zumindest, der asphaltierte Feldweg geht links und rechts lang, aber ihr müßt geradeaus übers Feld (im hellen sieht man da am Horizont das Feldbergplateau...
- an Hasselbach im Feld vorbei
- Rod an der Weil
- Weg entweder oberhalb des Weiltals oder chickenway im Weiltal
- hoch nach Altweilnau
- Landsteiner Mühle
- Königsbergwertung Treisberg
- Treisberg / Brunnen
- weiter hoch in Ri Pferdskopf
- auf Kammweg bis Seelenberg
- weiter auf Kammweg (Hühnerstraße) bis Rotes Kreuz
- Rotes Kreuz
- wegen fahrbarkeit nicht den Weilquellenweg in Richtung Plateau ;-)
- Gr. Feldberg
- Sandplacken
- Roßkopf / Versorgungsweg oder Limestrail?!
- Saalburg

Na denn ma to,
dd

ps: jetzt kauft euch halt die Karte und fahrt das vorher mal im hellen


----------



## sipemue (31. August 2007)

Und nochmals: Vielen Dank für die weitere Beschreibung 



darkdesigner schrieb:


> ps: jetzt kauft euch halt die Karte und fahrt das vorher mal im hellen



Karte habe ich selbstverständlich, bin doch auch ein alter Kartensammler und -liebhaber sowie Meisternavigator mit Karte, Kompass und Sternenbildern wenn es sein muss


----------



## darkdesigner (31. August 2007)

Hey Simon, ich hab, glaube ich zumindest, immer noch eine Karte für Dich rumliegen, damals Dein neuer Arbeitsweg. Biste da überhaupt noch?  

Willst Du nicht nächsten Mi oder Do einen Tag "homeoffice" einlegen? Hab da ne schöne Straßenrunde zusammengestellt, so locker 300km, FFM-Feldberg-Taufstein-Wasserkuppe-FFM. Wetter soll gut werden, Start 600 FFM und dann soweit die Füsse tragen. Möcht nach verpaßtem Ötzi (krank) gerne noch einen raushauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (11. September 2007)

Mann oh mann, das ist ja ein verzwickter Weg . 

Jetzt muss ich auch noch feststellen, dass ein ganzes Stück vom westlichen Teil auf der "Taunus Ost" - Karte fehlt! Welche Karte braucht man noch dazu? "Taunus Mitte" ist es jedenfalls nicht.

So wie ich die Sache sehe, kann die Tour wirklich nur dann gefahren, wenn jemand die Strecke kennt, sonst ist man ja wirklich hoffnungslos verloren und das auch noch im Hellen...


----------



## sipemue (11. September 2007)

@Darkdesign: Könnten wir uns vielleicht mal gemütlich zum Biken treffen und du mir/uns dannach auf der Karte zeigen, wo es exakt lang geht?

Aktuell spekuliere ich dann auf einen goldenen Herbst in dem man die Tour nochmal angehen kann - selbstverständlich als Night-Ride, dann jedoch mit GPS ... wenn ich Glück mit meiner Geburtstagsfee habe und die mir dann Mitte Oktober so ein GPS bringt  
Dann gibt es ja keine Ausreden mehr!


----------



## darkdesigner (11. September 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Mann oh mann, das ist ja ein verzwickter Weg .
> 
> Jetzt muss ich auch noch feststellen, dass ein ganzes Stück vom westlichen Teil auf der "Taunus Ost" - Karte fehlt! Welche Karte braucht man noch dazu? "Taunus Mitte" ist es jedenfalls nicht.
> 
> So wie ich die Sache sehe, kann die Tour wirklich nur dann gefahren, wenn jemand die Strecke kennt, sonst ist man ja wirklich hoffnungslos verloren und das auch noch im Hellen...


 Das haben die geschickt gemacht, aber wenn Du die Karte ganz aufklappst, dann umdrehst, wirst Du erstaunt feststellen, dass der fehlende westliche Teil tatsächlich dort drauf ist...  

Aber das mit dem Treffen und es nochmal ganz genau zeigen, ist kein Problem und mach ich natürlich gerne. 
dd


----------



## Torpedo64 (13. September 2007)

darkdesigner schrieb:


> Das haben die geschickt gemacht, aber wenn Du die Karte ganz aufklappst, dann umdrehst, wirst Du erstaunt feststellen, dass der fehlende westliche Teil tatsächlich dort drauf ist...
> 
> Aber das mit dem Treffen und es nochmal ganz genau zeigen, ist kein Problem und mach ich natürlich gerne.
> dd


 
Hmmm, eigentlich hat mich nur der vordere Teil der Karte interessiert ,  
aber ich hätte auch mal hinten drauf schauen sollen. Das ist auf jeden Fall doof gemacht.
So, am Wochenende sind die Bedingungen für die Fahrt recht gut, die ich gerne ausnutzen würde. Nach Lust und Laune werde ich die Fahrt in Angriff nehmen. Hinweise hast du ja alle mitgeteilt und am Tag soll es ja auch hell sein , um die Wege zu finden... 
Danke für die Unterstützung  

Grüsse,
Torpedo

PS: Falls jemand an der Fahrt interessiert sein sollte und bischen Abenteuerlust hat (alle Wege mit Karte und Beschreibung finden), kann sich ja mal melden. LMB gibt es nicht.


----------



## sipemue (16. Oktober 2007)

Servus Zusammen,

das Wetter soll in der Nacht von Do. auf Fr. zwar frisch, jedoch gut werden. 
Da ich nun ein GPS besitze möchte ich die Umrundung nun auch endlich angehen.

Könnte mir hier jemand (hallo darkdesigner   ) helfen den Track / Route zu erstellen?
Ich finde dieses Tool hier sehr interessant:
http://www.gpsies.de/createTrack.do

Eine grobe Planung des Tracks habe ich mal angefangen, http://iron-simon.de/index/Garmin/Taunusumrundung-grob.gpx
Datei einfach mit "speichern unten" abspeichern und dann hier http://www.gpsies.de/createTrack.do importieren.
Könnte das jemand von euch machen und den Track verfeinern? Ist ganz einfach ... habe selbst ich gepackt  

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe  

Simon


----------



## sipemue (16. Oktober 2007)

... oder könnte mir jemand en detail mal den Weg auf einer guten alten Papierlandkarte zeigen?? 

Ohne Detailbeschreibungen findet man sonst nicht die von euch gefahrene Route


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BackfireLX (17. Oktober 2007)

Cool... das is ja mal ne geile Route...
Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren. Wohne ja sozusagen am Rande der Route 
Hat vielleicht jemand Magicmaps und kann den Weg da einzeichnen? Wäre wirklich hilfreich fürs erste Mal.


----------



## darkdesigner (23. Oktober 2007)

Also auf einer Papierkarte zeige ich Dir gerne mal die Runde, hab ich ja schon angeboten. Oder hast Du es letzten Donnerstag auf eigene Faust versucht und gilst seitdem als vermißt?!?


----------



## Torpedo64 (30. April 2008)

Damit die Taunusumrundung nicht dieses Jahr vergessen wird...ich würde dieses Jahr ganz gerne mitfahren  

Könnt ihr mir diesmal Bescheid geben wenn es los geht? Würde mich freuen diesmal dabei zu sein  

Gruß,
Torpi


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. Juni 2008)

Ich muss den Fred nochmal beleben...

Ist denn mal wieder eine Taunusumrundung geplant? Wollte sie dieses Jahr nicht versäumen. Sagt bitte mal Bescheid!


----------



## Toni172 (15. April 2009)

an die damaligen Mitfahrer von den letzten Jahren. Hat Jemand von Euch ein GPS Track ????


----------

